# New caron cakes yarn



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone bought this yarn, and what did you make with it???


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I just Googled it and found Michael's sells it, although all of it online has sold out. The colors are gorgeous and a blend of wool and acrylic with 385 yards. I would make a shawl or scarf, a lot of possibilities.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not seen this yarn. Interesting.


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

Right now, it's exclusive to Michael's. Haven't had a chance to get there, but yes, there are tons of possibilities!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We were discussing it the other day on Paradise. I like what I see of it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-419358-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Some folks have used it: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/caron-cakes/projects Maybe you'll find some information in their project notes.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

jinx said:


> We were discussing it the other day on Paradise. I like what I see of it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-419358-1.html


How did I miss that post????!!!! Boy....I am losing it!!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw the earlier post on these cakes & plan to stop by Michael's on Tuesday. It is worsted however & only wish it was fingering weight; but have other patterns I can use it for. Here are the details:

Weight: Medium Worsted (4) 
Contents: 80% Acrylic, 20% Wool
Skein Weight: 7.1 oz./ 200g
Yardage: 383 yd. / 350 m

Knitting Gauge:
18 sts – 24 rows = 4" (10 cm)

Crochet Gauge:
13 sc - 14 rows = 4" (10 cm)

Suggested Knitting Needle:
5 mm, US - 8

Suggested Crochet Hook:
5 mm, US – H/8


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I got some buy 2 1 free....couldn't resist.....I am thinking shawl


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Am starting with the scarf on the label to see how it goes....


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> I got some buy 2 1 free....couldn't resist.....I am thinking shawl


This sale was in progress at my local Michael's on Saturday and I was impressed with the new arrangement of yarns and looked the new bins over carefully (not to miss anything!). I didn't see any cakes so will check again asap.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty color.....I haven't tried it, but I've used up my yarn budget for a bit! Waiting for my order to Wool Warehouse!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It appears the colors change abruptly. I think I like yarns that blend colors a bit before actually changing. The shawl in a ball yarn changes so slowly you do not even realize it has changed until you have worked several stitches.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought a few balls during the sale, plus my daughter is an employee and gets a discount on top of sale prices. I got 3 of one color and plan to make a blanket to use while I am watching tv. The yarn feels soft and the small swatch I made worked up nicely. I love a gradient yarn and am very happy to finally find one that is not such a fine weight.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I sure want some.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like some of the colorways but can't play with due to the wool content.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> It appears the colors change abruptly. I think I like yarns that blend colors a bit before actually changing. The shawl in a ball yarn changes so slowly you do not even realize it has changed until you have worked several stitches.


I agree this will be the problem with it. The colors do not blend into each other, but one shade stops and another starts


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone knows if Michaels in Canada has it in stock. We seem to be the last to get it. Thanks.


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

If you google The Crochet Crowd you will see some samples of crocheted things.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Scarf or shawl would be pretty.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows if Michaels in Canada has it in stock. We seem to be the last to get it. Thanks.


Yes most do. Stoney Creek has it


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Marilynf.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I just bought some at Michel's buy 2 get 1 free. Its very soft. I'm going to make size 2 childs sweater. Love the multi colors of it.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I bet it would be pretty for this
www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inspira-cowl


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

I just purchased some and I have started a baby blanket. Works up great so far


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't tried it yet, Looks interesting...


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just checked it out in Canada and it doesn't seem to be available. I think it might make interesting children's sweaters. Or mittens.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

smasha12 said:


> Just checked it out in Canada and it doesn't seem to be available. I think it might make interesting children's sweaters. Or mittens.


 Check with the Michaels stores. It is available in Ontario so it will likely be your way very soon


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked some up at my local Michael's yesterday. I have now started to loom knit a scarf with it. It is so soft and works up really nice.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

saw it at Michael's yesterday - going back to take a second look - maybe try a garter stitch shawl?


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Have not seen this in any of the stores I shop, the Hobby Lobbys, JoAnnes or Michaels.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I wonder if this is for people who don't have the equipment or don't have the time or desire to make cakes on their own. That would explain the slightly higher cost.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

doglady said:


> I wonder if this is for people who don't have the equipment or don't have the time or desire to make cakes on their own. That would explain the slightly higher cost.


I thought the price was very reasonable considering there is 200 grams


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Revan said:


> I just Googled it and found Michael's sells it, although all of it online has sold out. The colors are gorgeous and a blend of wool and acrylic with 385 yards. I would make a shawl or scarf, a lot of possibilities.


Revan..I'm not sure they ever stocked it online. I think it went straight to Michael's shelves..although that's kind of weird


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't know about this yarn but now of course I must try it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I just saw that in our Michaels store, the colours were wonderful, I suppressed the urge to dive in and put it in the cart as I have some charity gifting yarn to play with next month. I just made 3 face cloths/dishcloths with a cake cotton, The Sassy Skein and I did not like how wrinkled the last third was. They look a little bumpy to me , maybe pattern will show better when washed. It is very soft and has a lovely feel and I am trying my best to just use stash and a lot of it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> This sale was in progress at my local Michael's on Saturday and I was impressed with the new arrangement of yarns and looked the new bins over carefully (not to miss anything!). I didn't see any cakes so will check again asap.


I'll have to check the Michael's down the street from me. I sure hope they've done something with the arrangement of the yarns. In our store, it's usually a big mess with a lot of the labels missing, skeins or balls coming undone, etc. For a while this department shrunk down to almost nothing, but I have noticed over the past two years they've expanded it again, but other than stocking after hours, they don't spend any time straightening things up. It's also really, really lucky if you can get the same dye lots in any of their yarns, so if I need more than a small number of skeins, I usually buy online.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I am knitting the scarf as shown on the label and I'm about to start into the 4th color. So far the cake is prettier than the completed portion. It's pretty boring and I am wondering how well cutting the fringe is going to work at the end of the cake. Already have thought about mixing up the stitches on the next scarf--maybe linen or broken rib stitches.


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

they sound interesting now that I have the weight in ozs. How would it do as an afghan


----------



## hh2009yc (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought I wanted some until I heard it is HAND WASH. That would be OK for "special" projects but not for the charity work I do.


----------



## Julie Stumberg (Jul 18, 2016)

It is not in the yarn catalog that I supply my store with. I will have to call the co. and see if they have the yarn and have not published a new catalog. Looks lovely.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

It is my understanding that this is an exclusive deal with Caron and Michaels (at least for awhile) and Michaels is only selling it (for awhile) in their brick and mortar stores to get yarnies to come back in and shop... for many of the Michaels the yarn area had been much neglected for the last several years.
So, for a bit, neither Caron nor Michaels will have it available any other way.

And I could be all wet.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Received an email fro Michael's today and immediately went to purchase it, and of course it was already sold out. Michael's is famous for this. Today only was a 25% off sale online yarn sale and most of the inexpensive yarns were all not available. Being tired of this nonsense I have contacted their customer service dept.

My friends have used this yarn and have only good things to say about it. will try other stores to see if they carry it and will post how it is once I purchase some.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Got some today at Michaels, color is red velvet. It is so soft. Love it.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

So sad. I love Caron yarns and was so excited about the cakes. Alas, it contains wool, which I can't tolerate.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The Crochet Crowd and Elk Studio Crocheters have a lot of discussion on it on FaceBook. One woman has completed a nice looking bag. Others have started projects.
If you just go to FaceBook and type Caron Cakes into the search box you'll get a lot of interesting results.
This is an end cap display in one store.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I saw these cakes today and though the colors are beautiful I found the yarn not as soft as I'd like; I left it on the shelf.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

AnDee said:


> I really like some of the colorways but can't play with due to the wool content.


Same problem here. I wish they would do more for us "disadvantaged" people. I drool over lots of yarn I can't use.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

I would like to see it without wool too as I am allergic to wool. 
Plus I mostly knit for my grandchildren so no hand washing ????


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

It's 20% wool.


----------



## cwesson82 (Sep 4, 2016)

Michaels in Hickory NC has a few of the colors but not the one I want. Was told 2 weeks ago they would have some in went today after Church and they still don't have any and none on order. They also don't give rain checks anymore


----------



## Jewdeefly (Feb 8, 2016)

Went to Michaels on lunchbreak today (9/9) and they have every "cake" imaginable. BEST thing is they are on sale for $4.59 each. WOWZER!!


----------



## goompy (Nov 18, 2016)

I also loved the colors, but the fact that it is part wool causes a problem for me. I was just in Joann's and Premier Yarns has come out with something similar called Sweet Roll. Colors are beautiful, yarn is very soft and is 100% acrylic.


----------



## goompy (Nov 18, 2016)

Just posted. Try Joann's, Premier Yarns has Sweet Roll and is soft 100% acrylic. This made my day


----------

